# Would love to see Perlino and Cremello colors...



## RockinSMiniature (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi All,

I would love to see perlino and cremello color and perlino need to have darker tail and manes?

I would love to see the pictures as Perlino VS Cremello. 

Thanks!

Got new pics of Joy..

Probably page 2?....


----------



## midnight star stables (Apr 12, 2009)

I own a perlino and have many many many pictures on my website for reference. "Nitro" as we call him is a 2008 AMHR National Top Ten Colour horse and nearing a Halter and CP HOF.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 12, 2009)

_Midnight star Nitro is beautiful !!!_

Here is our yearling filly "Spice" a Perlino

as a foal at about 3 weeks

with a bad clip job






as a yearling a few weeks ago


----------



## love_casper (Apr 12, 2009)

RockinSMiniature said:


> Hi All,
> I would love to see perlino and cremello color and perlino need to have darker tail and manes?
> 
> I would love to see the pictures as Perlino VS Cremello.
> ...



I don't own an example of either, but the difference is this:

Perlino is a Bay + two cream dilution genes. Cremello is Red + two cream dilution genes. And then there are Smokey Creams, which are Black + two creams.

You can't always SEE the difference, but you can genetically test for it. Smokey creams are usually darker, perlino's manes and tails are usually darker or "orangy" looking, cremellos are typically as light as you can get....... but often times the three of them look about identical.


----------



## chandab (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a coming 2 year old filly that is registered as cremello, but I'm not sure if she's cremello or perlino. I bought her last summer, and didn't see foal pics til later, and she's darker in the foal pics (they aren't on line or I'd post those too).

Anyway, here's Bonny, she's a Little Kings Buckeroo God (aka George) daughter:






picture from last year - not pinto just a little dirty

New pics is top of my list for this summer.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Apr 13, 2009)

Here is my double dilute mare. She is out of two buckskins. But her daughter by Pharaoh is a dark palomino. I need to have her tested. She is next to my light palomino.


----------



## Jill (Apr 13, 2009)

Usually, once they are older than new foals, you cannot visually see the difference between cremello, perlino and smokey cream horses. These are my three Buckeroo bred perlino mares, a/k/a my Pink Ladies





*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Double Dipped, a/k/a Double[/SIZE]*
_2004 32" AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare - Bandito Daughter / BTU Granddaughter - Sibling to Many National Champions_

Bred back to Destiny (Halter HOF / National Champion (halter) / Res. Nat'l Grand Champion (driving)) -- Grandson of both Double Destiny and Buck Echo)

Dam of our beautiful buckskin fillies, Cover Girl (sired by Big City) and Infinity (sired by Destiny)









*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Sweet as Sugar, a/k/a Sweetie[/SIZE]*

_2004 30.5" AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare - Bandito Daughter / BTU Granddaughter - Sibling to Many National Champions_

Bred back to Destiny who is a Nat'l Champion (halter), Res. Nat'l Grand Champion (driving) and Hall of Fame (halter) horse

Dam of 2009's buckskin filly, WFM's Echos of Sweet Perfection, who is by Destiny









*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Big City Bomb Shell, a/k/a Bomb Shell[/SIZE]*

_2007 AMHA / AMHR Perlino Mare - Buckeroo Granddaughter (her sire is Little Kings Big City Buck)_

Upright, Show Quality Filly and Future Prized Broodmare


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you all...

This is Star at her yearling and taken by her breeder.






Her dam is silver buckskin.

Her sire is palomino pinto (very light color palomino)

This is no flash camera - just sunshine...

This is Star (5 yrs old) - just almost one week before she foal.





Do you think she is cremello or perlino?

On her AMHA is perlino and her AMHR is cremello.

It doesn't matter to me and I love BOTH of them!...





Would like to have correct color on both of them.

Here is her filly









I am plan to take more photos of her when the sunshine coming and might do this afternoon.


----------



## wc minis (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi, I think your filly is a perlino, my mare just foaled the other day and looks exactly like your filly's color



Your mare, I am not sure, what is the stallions color?


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Apr 13, 2009)

wc minis said:


> Hi, I think your filly is a perlino, my mare just foaled the other day and looks exactly like your filly's color
> 
> 
> 
> Your mare, I am not sure, what is the stallions color?


Aww.. She is cute!!...

The sire is palomino pinto. (Owned by Spring Creek Farm)


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Apr 13, 2009)

Here is new picture of her as 1 1/2 days old!!...

































Let me know what you think of her color this time.. 

Thank everyone to shared pictures of Perlino and Cremello..


----------



## joylee123 (Apr 13, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Here is my Perlino mare "Westwind LKB Buckeroo Dream Chimera"[/SIZE]










[SIZE=12pt]And my Cremello Mare " Sami's Klasic Kream"[/SIZE]


----------

